# amc merit calculation



## maryyam (Mar 1, 2011)

hay every 1.i have heard that amc has changed its procedure of merit calculation.now itt will be according to pmdc rules?is it true?i hope not.since amc offers only about 200 seats.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Where did you hear it? If you don't see it online or if the admissions office doesn't confirm it, then it's just a rumor.


----------



## maryyam (Mar 1, 2011)

oh i do hope its a rumour(.how can i get it confirmed...nd a friend of mine told me about it that there was a news on some newspaper about it.


----------



## maryyam (Mar 1, 2011)

oh the news was true...so now the only students getting admission in amc will be the 200 toppers of the 200 separate boards in pakistan((
this is injustice to the xtreme...i hv already lost all the hope...first they removed the seats of mc's for girls...then the new rule for pc's acc to which they hv to serve in army...nd now this...then the new formula of 40 10 50 in uhs...WHERE THE HELL IS THIS COUNTRY GOING? amc had a definiite entry test system for years nd now it has changed...all of a sudden...y?


----------



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

That's actually not true. I'm in the class of 2015 and there are a few girl mc's in the class. The issue of PCs serving is also justified as they received admission because their parents served in the army, besides they only have to serve for a year. Overall AMC is changing the rules so that people who deserve to get admission receive it. It's injustice that you receive admission because your parents were in the army or you can pay big amounts etc. Lastly I can easily say I don't deserve to be in AMC. But I'm in it by luck and I thank god for that.


----------



## maryyam (Mar 1, 2011)

well u r in amc.ur future isnt on stake.u can say that.while we who didnt have any idea about this until the mid of exams were expecting the previous formula.y didnt they change the formula b4 the xams?do u thnk its justified?no .and u R in amc.m talkin abt this yr.the class of 2016.that has yet to join amc.
and there r a hundred boards in pakistan.each of them have different xam patterns,diff question papers ,diff marking systems.how can they be compared?amc's previous formula was justified.coz every student had to take the same xam and had to ans the same questions.
and 2ndly the selection of pc's will still be done through the same process.so wat u said abt pc's nd their parents doesnt even matter.


----------



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

I apologize, I didn't mean to be rude. I agree with you that they should have notified students earlier about the change in criteria. However in my opinion, more focus should be given to how the applicant performed during High School rather than the admission test, because a lot of discrepancies happen due to so much weightage of the entrance test. Anyways good luck.


----------



## maryyam (Mar 1, 2011)

but how can u treat the students who hv done FSC from diff boards , equally?thats absurd...and to be honest the entrance test system is the best system coz every1 is on the same level.literally.so in a way it really is the best way to judge a students caliber and it really is the best way to select the best nd the most deserving students..


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

^Agreed. Thanks adding to the discussion.

PS
Please read our general forum rules to prevent the deletion of your posts. http://medstudentz.com/announcements-info/17-general-rules.html Thanks.


----------

